# A list of state bee clubs needed.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The state of Michigan
http://michiganbees.org/

The south eastern part of Michigan
http://www.sembabees.org/

South west part of Michigan ( takes a bit to find what you want here.)
http://www.swmibeekeepers.org/

Ontario Canada.
http://www.ontariobee.com/


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

This is a cut and paste from a list I've accumulated for various reasons - not all states represented:

Comprehensive list:
http://www.easternapiculture.org/links/state.shtml

Alabama
http://www.k4vb.com/REg bkpeg assoc 12 06.htm

Arizona (no statewide assoc)
http://www.azbaca.org/

Arkansas
http://arbeekeepers.org/local.htm

California
http://www.californiastatebeekeepers.com/affiliatedclubs.htm

http://entomology.ucdavis.edu/faculty/mussen/ca-beekeeping-clubs.doc

Colorado:
http://www.coloradobeekeepers.org/links.htm

Connecticut
http://www.ctbees.com/
http://www.backyardbeekeepers.com

Florida
http://www.floridabeekeepers.org/

Georgia
http://www.gabeekeeping.com/local_clubs.htm

Idaho
http://idabees.org/
http://www.goldenbeeinc.com/index.html

Illinois
http://www.isba.us/
http://www.isba.us/index.affiliate.htm

Indiana
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/
http://indianabeekeeper.goshen.edu/Beekeepers.html
http://www.lakenetnwi.net/member/beekeepers/

Iowa
http://www.abuzzaboutbees.com/IHPA/IHPA Contacts.htm

Kansas
http://www.nekba.org/

Kentucky
http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/association/index.htm
http://www.ksbabeekeeping.org/default.htm

Maine
http://www.mainebeekeepers.org/MSBA_Chapters.shtml

Maryland
http://www.msbeea.org/main/Clubs.html?extraParam=&now=534&chkMSBA=&chkInsp=&chkLinks=&chkPapers=

Massachusetts
http://www.massbee.org/links.shtml

Michigan
http://www.michiganbees.org/whoswho.htm
http://www.sembabees.org/

Minnesota
http://www.mnbeekeepers.com/links.html

Mississippi
http://www.mshoneybee.org/
http://www.mdac.state.ms.us/organizations/mshoneybee/Library/AboutUS.html

Missouri
http://www.mostatebeekeepers.org/local_associations.htm
http://www.ozarksbeekeepers.org/html/handlers_honey.html

New Hampshire
http://www.nhbeekeepers.org/LocalClubs.htm

New York
http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/resources/beegroups.htm

North Carolina
http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/chapters.htm

Ohio
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Regional & County Clubs/countyclubs.html

Oregon
http://www.orsba.org/htdocs/regionalbranch.htm

Pennsylvania
http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/Reports/Map/2007 Contacts and Inspectors.html

South Carolina
http://www.scstatebeekeepers.org/index_files/Page549.htm

Tenn
http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/locals.htm

Texas
http://www.texasbeekeepers.org/inde...beekeepers.org/Directories/TBA Chapters.htm&1

Utah
http://www.utahbeekeepers.org/UBA Keeping Bees in Utah.html

Vermont
http://www.vtbeekeepers.org/page2.html

Vir
http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/association_map.htm

washington
http://www.wasba.org/local.htm

west vir
http://www.wvbeekeepers.org/
http://www.wvbeekeepers.org/Associations.html

Wisconsin
http://www.wihoney.com/LocalBeeClubs.html


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This really should be a sticky post. Also the blanks should be filled in by bee keepers.

 Al


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

Nebraska
http://www.nebraskabeekeepers.org/


----------



## merriams (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are some Oklahoma links:

Here are some Oklahoma Beekeeping Links:

Oklahoma State Beekeepers Association
http://www.okbees.org/

Central Oklahoma Beekeepers Association
http://www.okbees.org/centralokc.htm

Central Oklahoma Beekeepers Association
http://www.okbeekeeper.blogspot.com/

Northeast Oklahoma Beekeeperâs Association
http://www.neoba.net/

Green Country Beekeeperâs Association
http://greencountrybee.blogspot.com/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This still should be a sticky.
I like the links where your told ahead of time where your being taken.


Also there are still states missing.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Move to the top. 
Also add in the missing states and all Canadian Prov's.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT, Make this a sticky. Please!!!!!!!!!!!

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

to the top


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT Please make this a sticky.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT again.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Add to the sticky area.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Back to the top time again.

 Al


----------

